# Gaylord National Resort On the Potomac in Maryland



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen any special discounts or promotional offers  for the new 
Gaylord National Resort Hotel and Convention Center, on the Potomac in 
the exciting new National Harbor project in Prince George's Co, Maryland


----------



## Nancy (Jun 20, 2008)

Marty,

I saw some a few weeks ago.  Must have been in Washington Post, but nothing lately.  We went over there a couple of weeks ago.  Resort is gorgeous, but think entire area will be better in about 6 months when more stores and restaurants open up.

Nancy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2008)

*Bigtime Luxury Hotel & Convention Center ?*

Is that affiliated with Gaylord Palms at Xentury City in Orlando / Kissimmee FL ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 17, 2008)

*NationalHarbor.com*

*
Sept 17*

Enjoy a delightful day at National Harbor On the Potomac in Maryland

Valet Parked at
Gaylord National Resort Hotel & Convention Center, the cornerstone of the exciting new National Harbor project in Prince George's County, Maryland.

Took photos of the hotel and indoor garden and grounds, and the new WW Bridge from the banks of the historic Potomac River.  Strolled the waterfront & seen The Freedom Schooner Armistad docked by the Harbor.

Seen the exterior of the future Wyndham Vacation Club Timeshare
The building sits on Fleet Street and takes up a complete sq block. 
When completed it will be a sought after, premier destination 
However, it lacks land & it will not have a View of the Harbor!  

The National Children's Museum is Scheduled to open in 2012.
Drove into DC & seen the new Washington Nationals Stadium.


----------



## Sunterra (Sep 18, 2008)

I still don't see what's so _exciting_ about what you _saw_.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Gaylord is gigantic, kind of like a Las Vegas style resort.  There is a huge glass atrium that looks out towards the river.  Enclosed within the atrium is a fake little historic federal period village.  Many of the rooms have balconies within the atrium that overlooks this fake little town and have river views through the glass.  Like I said, very much like Vegas, which is very unusual in this area.  

Unfortunately the Gaylord is not affiliated with Wyndham and the timeshare will be located a couple blocks from the river in a block in the still undeveloped city.  The timeshare is supposed to be an urban timeshare similar to the one in Old Town Alexandria, not a resort.


----------



## SBK (Sep 21, 2008)

*The Real Thing*

Instead of staying in an isolated hotel complex ovelooking a fake historic village, why not stay in a REAL historic village.  

We only have one time share in Old Town Alexandria, but we have a ton of wonderful hotels with great deals.  Check any of the discount travel sites.

If you feel compelled to visit the fake village, you can take a water taxi over.  But I bet you won't want to leave Old Town.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 21, 2008)

*Gaylord National - Fine Dining*

*
Two of our Favorite Restuarants  *

Old Hickory Steakhouse

Overlooking the meandering river in Gaylords two-acre atrium, is
The Old Hickory Steakhouse, Gaylord Hotels signature restaurant.

Modeled on the interior of an elegant Georgian row house
Located near the front of the Hotel and near the lobby 
enter through the white (double and glass panel) doors.

Moon Bay Coastal Cuisine Seafood Restaurant

Gaze at sweeping views of the Potomac River and new WW Bridge, 
while enjoying Chesapeake Bay Maryland's famous crabs and oysters.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 21, 2008)

*Wyndham National Harbor Opening in 2009*

Anyone purchase at the new Wyndham National Harbor MD 

Seen the sales center but did not go in
Wonder how much they are selling for?


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 21, 2008)

I stayed at the Residence Inn at Old Town Alexandria this week. It was about double the price I normally pay for a room, but I guess that's typical for the area. Had I gone this week instead, I considered staying at a Marriott property at National Harbor. Didn't find out how much the water taxi was. Would have missed being an easy walk to the Metro.

Sheila


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 21, 2008)

*potomacriverboatco.com*

*Water Taxi *

Between Alexandria and National Harbor/Gaylord National cost $14 R/T


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 15, 2009)

*Springtime at National Harbor*

The most exciting way to see the sites on the Potomac! Learn about 
Jones Point Light House, Fort Washington, Mount Vernon and more. 

http://www.seadogcruises.com/dc/


----------

